# CPC seeking work from home opportunity



## Cookie2! (May 6, 2008)

Hi I am CPC certified and would like to work from home evenings weekends. I have three years experience in Pain management, hospice and homehealth coding. please contact me @
judith.laferriere@yahoo.com


----------

